# So, what's the difference between retail and academic versions of FCP Studio?



## bandersnatch (Dec 26, 2004)

From what I've seen you lose the ability to upgrade and the licensing terms state you cannot use it for commercial use. Besides that, is there any other differences between the two?

Thanks.


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

It's functionally identical otherwise - that's the great thing. It's a good way to get started if you don't have the money (or video editing job) to justify the standard version.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

The lack of Upgradability it the thing that kills the deal. You have to re-buy the whole Final Cut Studio Suite every time you want to upgrade, if you have the educational. Bleh. :S


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

It's exactly as you mentioned. You're not officially supposed to use it for commercial use (though unless you're a big studio, how would anyone know?), and you can't upgrade.

As for the "no upgrade bleh" comment... Let's assume FCS is updated every two years, and let's assume you qualify to get it 3 times (i.e. 6 years worth of the latest and greatest).

Educational total: $879 x 3 = $2637
Retail with upgrades: $1499 (full) + 2 x $549 (upgrade) = $2597

Not much of a difference in terms of price.

If I could find an old copy of Final Cut Pro for $100 somewhere, I would be ALL OVER the upgrade. But paying $1499 up front is the deal breaker for me.

So anyone got a copy of FCP 3 or 4 they want to sell me for cheap? My EDU version will only be here next week... still have time to change my mind.

A7


----------



## bandersnatch (Dec 26, 2004)

Interesting.

I've left with the impression that if there's a minor upgrade (ie. 5.0 to 5.11), I'd have to buy it again if I have the academic version. 

Is this true?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

bandersnatch said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I've left with the impression that if there's a minor upgrade (ie. 5.0 to 5.11), I'd have to buy it again if I have the academic version.
> 
> Is this true?


You don't have to pay for "Software Update" type upgrades/updates, even with the educational version (AFAIK).


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

The "point" upgrades are usually free. In the case of 5.0 to 5.1, Apple offered a "crossgrade" for a small fee to get people onto the universal versions (and many received the retail version in return... too bad I missed out on that).

A7


----------



## wtl (Mar 15, 2006)

a7mc said:


> So anyone got a copy of FCP 3 or 4 they want to sell me for cheap? My EDU version will only be here next week... still have time to change my mind.
> A7


You could try your luck with Final Cut Express and upgrading that way - that was the route I followed : FCE2 -> FCP4.5-> FCS

I won't be doing the FCS2 upgrade until I can get the MacPro at the same time.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

> You could try your luck with Final Cut Express and upgrading that way - that was the route I followed : FCE2 -> FCP4.5-> FCS


That used to be a good option, but the big problem is the FCP4.5 part. You can't go from Express to Studio. And I can't find Final Cut Pro anywhere.

A7


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

a7mc said:


> If I could find an old copy of Final Cut Pro for $100 somewhere, I would be ALL OVER the upgrade. But paying $1499 up front is the deal breaker for me.
> 
> So anyone got a copy of FCP 3 or 4 they want to sell me for cheap? My EDU version will only be here next week... still have time to change my mind.


Obligatory reminder:
This only works if the seller is getting out of FCP altogether and sends you the disk, serial and a transfer of license. 

If the seller has already used the FCP 3.0 to upgrade to FCP something newer, then that FCP license is still being used and the 3.0 cannot be sold, given or transferred to anyone else.


----------

